# I got the go ahead to file! Woo-hoo!



## Kearson (Jan 18, 2012)

After some lengthy discussion with STBXH, he has given me the go ahead to file. The only catch is, he doesn't want to pay anything, do any paperwork, OR go to court... yeah... okay...

Has anyone ever gone to the court and said "Hey we agree on everything, here it is, can you divorce us now?"

I'm just wondering if there is like... I don't know... an express lane for divorce when both parties agree and just want to get it over with.


----------



## sd212 (Feb 24, 2012)

In my state it is called a dissolution and can happen as quickly at 30 days. Any hiccup ruins that process though, beware. If you so much as disagree on a who gets the couch, it can all go up in smoke.


----------



## Kearson (Jan 18, 2012)

sd212 said:


> In my state it is called a dissolution and can happen as quickly at 30 days. Any hiccup ruins that process though, beware. If you so much as disagree on a who gets the couch, it can all go up in smoke.


At this point we don't disagree on anything, which is why I kind of want to get this done before the pendulum swings the other way LOL!


----------



## sd212 (Feb 24, 2012)

I hear ya. I wish my wife were not leaving but since she is, I am so glad we are not fighting over stuff. That pendulum is a funny thing, better to get out of its way!!!


----------



## LonelyNLost (Dec 11, 2010)

Yes, it's called uncontested, and if you have all your agreements drawn up into a marital settlement agreement, and both parties sign in front of a notary, and go together to the courthouse to file, things go a lot quicker. I'd get it all in writing now just for the simple fact that he might agree now but not later. You can always go to a free consult with an attorney to make sure you have your ducks in a row and oftentimes they offer a paperwork only service where they draw up all the legal lingo. Or look into do it yourself divorces. The consult will offer you lots of information on how to go about the divorce.


----------



## Married in VA (Jan 6, 2012)

Here in VA, it's called an uncontested divorce. You give the terms of your agreement to a lawyer (paralegal) who wlll draft the agreement and lawyer's office will file with the court. You sign, then wait the required period and then file for a no fault divorce where your agreement becomes your decree. Done. Easy as pie and cheap. Diasgree over 1 thing though and it becomes contested and expensive.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

I went through uncontested divorce, didn't even have to step into a courthouse, my lawyer submitted it and I received notice of the judgement in the mail. Depends on the law where you live though.


----------

